# Tay's Ultimate Horse Journal [Jan 19/07 Pics and videos]



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Yaaay. I will post stuff here when I get to the barn. =D


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Going to the barn tonight. =] I promise to get pictures.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Sooo today was my lesson...funfun...

Here are some pictures and videos...

*Bam-Bam--*


Toooosiiieees!


















Rawrr









More tosies! (and a leadrope)









Bam's heartish thing. =]



























*Maxwell--*




















*Videooooss--*

You can hear Marketa and Rachel in the background haha.




You can hear Amie in the background referring to Rachel as "Hipple". We all have nicknames now.
Rachel&Hippy=Hipple
Tay&Bam-Bam=Tayam
Marketa&Maxwell=Markwell
Conner&Jovi=Covi
Hayden&Smokey=Hakey.

Haha. They're our codenames. =D


*Rach&&Hippy--*







Marketa: Oh, I saw your pictures on photobucket...
Rachel: Oh. =D
Tay: Your recording now...


*Random pictures--*

The...ceiling...?









Rach. Haha.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Yay! for Tays Pictures! 


Tay, I always look forward to the things that go on at your barn!


----------

